# Free National Parks Week Coming Up!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2017)

More here.  https://www.nps.gov/findapark/national-park-week.htm

 *National Park Week*


     National Park Week is America's largest celebration of national  heritage. It's about making great connections, exploring amazing places,  discovering open spaces, enjoying affordable vacations, and enhancing  America’s best idea—the national parks! It's all happening in _your_ national parks.








 National Park Week is the time to discover national parks and the wonders they contain. Find your park! NPS photo



  The National Park Service is once again partnering with the National Park Foundation, the official charity of America's national parks, to present National Park Week from *April 15 to 23, 2017*. 

 Now's The Time!
Plan your visit by what you want to do or where you want to go. Here are some highlights during National Park Week:


*April 15–16 and 22–23: Visit for free!*
On these National Park Week weekends, every national park will give you free admission!


----------

